
Tim Cook Lashes Out at White House Officials for Being Wishy-Washy on Encryption - Amorymeltzer
https://theintercept.com/2016/01/12/apples-tim-cook-lashes-out-at-white-house-officials-for-being-wishy-washy-on-encryption/
======
DrScump
Posted yesterday.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10898840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10898840)

And, article from The Guardian:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10901038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10901038)

